# What happened?



## SolaScriptura (Apr 30, 2004)

What happened to all those wonderful smilies? I want to see things getting blasted!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 30, 2004)

There hainging out with the antichrist in the lake of fire resort


----------

